# using girlfriend as referee on citizenship application



## bendarmody (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey all, 

Ive finally receieved my mothers birth certificate and passport etc.
So...im filling out the citizenship application and it wants 2 x referees.

Unfortunately i dont have any brittish referees i can use, so im going with 2 x professionals. I have a friend who is an accountant so ill use him for one, but the other one is a little more difficult

Can i use my girlfriend as the 2nd referee? she is a qualified teacher and has 2 degrees so being professional isnt an issue. I just wanst sure what is classed as related...

any ideas?

I just dont want to submit the application only to have it turned down when it finally gets through the queue

any info is appreciated, 

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You shouldn't have as your referee someone with whom you are in relationship. They sometimes phone up and speak to referees. 
What about your boss at work, someone like clergy, or a friend in a professional position?


----------



## bendarmody (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Joppa,

Will a partner actually void the application though?
My problem is I have only lived in my current city for 12 months so don't know many people who have known me for 3 years


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

bendarmody said:


> Thanks Joppa,
> 
> Will a partner actually void the application though?
> My problem is I have only lived in my current city for 12 months so don't know many people who have known me for 3 years


It doesn't have to be someone in your current city.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bendarmody said:


> Thanks Joppa,
> 
> Will a partner actually void the application though?
> My problem is I have only lived in my current city for 12 months so don't know many people who have known me for 3 years


A partner is ineligible as referee, so you will be one referee short. They can reject your application on that score or, if you are lucky, they ask you to nominate another, qualified referee.
What about a lecturer from uni, college or teacher from school?


----------



## bendarmody (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks again guys, 
ok looks like ill have to go back to the drawing board. 

i dont have any professionals in my city that have known me for 3 years, 
i may have to post the form around to people who i used to know,


----------

